# (Unitymedia Kabelinternet)Fritzbox bremst Internet aus (100Mbit Leitung)



## hartwiger (7. März 2014)

Folgendes Problem, ich hoffe ich kann das gut umschreiben das jeder versteht worum es geht 

Ich hole mal etwas aus. Ich bin seit 2 Jahren Kunde bei Unitymedia (2play50= 50Mbit Internet download 2,5 Up)

Habe dann heute auf eine 100er Leitung upgegradet. Ist auch schon geschaltet worden.

Als Wlan Router habe ich eine Fritzbox 3270 WLAN. Diese konnte die 50er Leitung auch einwandfrei übertragen.

Ich habe dann heute beim Speedtest festgestellt, das nur 60Mbit down ankommen, der upload war perfekt.

Nach kurzer Überlegung habe ich dann nochmal alle Daten in der Fritzbox angeglichen auf die 100er Leitung. Speedtest wiederholt, trotzdem nur 60Mbit.

Danach habe ich dann den Rechner direkt ans Kabelmodem angeschlossen. Und siehe da, es liegen tatsächlich 100 Mbit an.

Der Router soll ausgelegt sein bis 300Mbit. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2014)

Die Hilfe ist simpel: 100MBit über WLan zu übertragen ist schlichtweg (mit üblichen Geräten) so gut wie unmöglich es sei denn Sender und Empfänger stehen 2m nebeneinander ohne Hindernis dazwischen. Die Angaben die die Hersteller da so gerne machen mit Hunderten von MBit Übertragungsrate sind allesamt absolute Bestfälle die in der Realität so nie vorkommen (gleiches mit den Strom D-Lans, die verkaufen auch "500 MBit"-Geräte die weit unter 100 droppen wenn die Stromleitung länger als 5m ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du die 100 MBit haben willst geht das ohne weiteres nur per LAN-Kabel (ich kenne das, hab selber ein 25m CAT6-Kabel durch die Bude gelegt dass die 100MBit ankommen... )

Sollte es mit LAN-Kabel von der Fritz-Box aus ebenfalls nicht voll laufen ist die Box mit der Bandbreite wohl überfordert.


----------



## hartwiger (7. März 2014)

Die 60Mbit waren direkt mit Kabel an der Fritzbox. Direkt am Kabelmodem 100. Hmpf. Wlan wäre schon wichtig wegen den ganzen anderen Geräten(Handys, Playstation, Notebook) Gibts denn ne Fritzbox die es schafft die 100Mbit zu übertragen per Kabel? Wenn im WLAN nur 50Mbit ankommen würden, wäre das völlig ok, aber am Hauptrechner hätte ich schon gern die volle Bandbreite


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2014)

100 MBit per Kabel zu übertragen ist kein besonders großes Problem, das sollte jeder neuere/bessere Router problemlos können. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas überrascht dass deine Box da Probleme hat.
Nur über Funk ist das eben sehr schwierig, solche Datenraten über WLAN und womöglich noch über viele Meter Strecke + Hindernisse können wenn überhaupt nur sehr teure Profi-Geräte.

Für Handy und Konsorten sind 100MBit aber ja auch nicht nötig - wenn du den Haupt-PC der sowas nutzen kann am Kabel hast sollte die Welt wie du sagst ja in Ordnung sein.


----------



## hartwiger (7. März 2014)

Das Problem ist ich brauch das WLAN ja auch, es geht ja entweder nur Kabel in die Fritzbox oder Kabel direkt in den PC, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2014)

Kommt auf die Geräte an.

Es wäre auch wenn entsprechende Ports vorhanden sind kein Problem, ein Kabel von Router an den PC (100MBit) und zusätzlich ein (sehr kurzes) Kabel von Router an die FritzBox zu legen die dann nur das WLAN bereitstellt. Wenn der Router mehrere Ports hat (ist üblicherweise so) sollte das funktionieren.

Das kannste ja mit einer 2€-Investition für ein kurzes LAN-Kabel ausprobieren


----------



## hartwiger (7. März 2014)

Das Kabelmodem selber hat leider nur einen Ethernetausgang. Das war dann wohl die Superspar-Version von Unitymedia


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2014)

Na super... in dem Falle müsste man noch nen Switch dazu kaufen der aus deinem einen Ausgang mehrere macht. Die sind Glücklicherweise auch nicht mehr sehr teuer (TP-Link...).

Dass du da so ein Sparmodell hast wundert mich auch etwas... ich bin bei KabelDeutschland was ja quasi dasselbe ist wie Unitymedia nur in anderem Bundesgebiet und ich habn Kabelrouter bekommen der vier 1000 MBit-Lan-Ports hat.


----------



## robbe (8. März 2014)

KD und unitymedia haben bis auf die verwendete Technik zur Bereitstellung ihrer Dienste garnichts miteinander zu tun.
Wenn er seit 2 jahren Kunde ist, wird er wohl noch zu den glücklichen gehören, die ein reines Modem (Cisco3208/3212?) besitzen und keinen von diesen schrottigen Zwangsroutern.
Das heißt, er kann im Grunde genommen jeden auf den freien Markt erhältlichen Router ohne irgendwelche einbußen dahinter klemmen.

Die bisherige Fritzbox ist nur für ADSL2 ausgelegt und hat auch keine Gigabit Ports, also kein Wunder das sie die 100Mbit nicht schafft.
Ich würde mich auch nicht auf AVM versteifen, es gibt mehr als genug andere Router, welche deinen Bedürfnissen enprechen sollten und einigermaßen günstig sind. Du brauchst im übrigen keinen Router mit intregriertem Modem.

Ich selber hab hinter mein Modem einen Asus Router und bin damit absolut zufrieden. 100Mbit sind damit auch über Wlan auf 5m Luftlinie kein Problem. Es gibt natürlich auch noch deutlich günstigere Router mit ordentlichem Wlan, kommt halt drauf an wieviele Funktionen man braucht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2014)

hartwiger schrieb:


> Die 60Mbit waren direkt mit Kabel an der Fritzbox.


Ich weß nicht was du hast, aber 60mbit sind für eine 3270 doch ein hervorragender wert. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die überhaupt so viel kann zumal das ding für adsl, also max. 24 mit, gedacht st. (auch wenn der chipsatz vdsl 1 könnte)


> Wlan wäre schon wichtig wegen den ganzen anderen Geräten(Handys, Playstation, Notebook)


Dann schau dich mal im asus-regal um...


> Gibts denn ne Fritzbox die es schafft die 100Mbit zu übertragen per Kabel?


 Die vsl-boxen sollten das alle machen aber wie gesagt, schau dich mal bei asus um.


----------



## hartwiger (8. März 2014)

Hab mir nen neuen Wlan Router bestellt und dazu gleich noch nen neues Koax Kabel da mir gestern scheinbar das alte Kabel gebrochen ist. Ich hab nen Cisco 3208 Kabelmodem, korrekt. Werd heute abend wenn ich die Lieferung erhalte testen und berichten. Und klar ist 60mbit für die alte Fritz Box nicht schlecht aber ich möchte dann schon die 100mbit ausnutzen.


----------



## hartwiger (8. März 2014)

Router ist da, funktioniert alles einwandfrei, 106Mbit down, 5up. Zumindest am Hauptrechner der aber auch am Kabel hängt. Die Wireless Geräte hängen alle so mit 30-50Mbit dran.


----------



## X6Sixcore (8. März 2014)

Unsere Fritz Box 6360 von KDG hat einen eingebauten Gigabit-Switch und kommt mit den 100 Megabit locker klar.

Haben wir rausbekommen, nachdem ich die alten Fast-Ethernet-Switches gegen Gigabit-Switches von Cisco getauscht habe.

Wir haben die 6360, weil unser vorheriges Modem die 100er Leitung nicht verarbeiten konnte und gebremst hat.

MfG


----------

